# What year is my firestone super cruiser?



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi. Can anyone help me with identification of my firestone frame? I would like to know the model and year it is. It was purchased as you see it in the photo with the components. The components are not original. Are they accurate to this model? The base color on the chainguard is more of a turquoise and matches the base color on the Springer, but not the base color of the fork, telling me that I really don't know how the original bike looked. Does anyone know the original paint scheme by the #? Also posted a photo with the color that is inside the bottom bracket under the hideous neon spray green. The plate on the bottom bracket reads... 
Model 180 1 9A31 (spaced like that)
Serial number A1109550
Thank you.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 1, 2014)

Might have looked like this...just a guess
Can't help you on the serial number/year





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 16, 2014)

It's a 1952 by my list.


----------



## The Professor (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks guys! I picked up some 52 fenders and I'm on my way to building a rolling restoration. I believe this particular frame was originally an aqua green. Does anyone know what that color was officially called?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2014)

In the ABC book the number shows as '51. The list I have from Pollizzi shows as '52. That single spring fork is usually indicative of the motorized version of this bike called the Super Twin. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks like a dual sprung springer Shawn. I think only one spring was put on when mocked up.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Yep I see it now. Shouldn't post until at least the second cup of coffee! V/r Shawn


----------

